# Englander Stove starts right to E3



## altarr (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi All, could use some help with this one

I have an Englander stove...55-SPH.  

It had been working ok for a while, but after its first use this year, the stove turns on (meaning I hit the buttons, it doesnt light) the room blower goes on and the stove throws an E3 code.  It does not stop doing this (it will go all night if I let it).  I gave the stove a thorough cleaning last night and it still does the same thing.  Also, on this model it does not appear that I have a removeable plate behind the burn pot which everyone else is able to remove and clean behind?

Anyway, sorry for the rambling, if anyone has any ideas, I am all eyes.

thanks


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 23, 2011)

Which England Stove model are you talking about?

What does the manual say an E3 is?

Are you certain the room blower is running as there is no fire and thus not enough heat to start the room blower.

Does the stove feed pellets?


----------



## altarr (Oct 23, 2011)

55-SHAPH (something like that)

there has not been fire in the stove in well over a week, the blower is blowing air out of the stove....for sure....

E3 says over heat

No, all that happens is I turn it on, it goes right to e3 and the blower comes on.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 23, 2011)

altarr said:
			
		

> 55-SHAPH (something like that)
> 
> there has not been fire in the stove in well over a week, the blower is blowing air out of the stove....for sure....
> 
> ...



The controller thinks the stove is over fired and as a result it has turned on the room blower to cool off the stove.

You have a sensor or controller failure.

Do you have the stove on a suppressor and what has the electrical power been like during the time the stove was just sitting there?

If you unplug the stove, wait awhile and plug it back in does it still do the same thing?


----------



## altarr (Oct 23, 2011)

stove is always on a surge protector

unplugged, plugged, doesnt seem to matter.  I tried resetting the board to no avail...


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 23, 2011)

altarr said:
			
		

> stove is always on a surge protector
> 
> unplugged, plugged, doesnt seem to matter.  I tried resetting the board to no avail...



Run the controller diagnostics as outlined on England's website and call them.


----------



## heat seeker (Oct 24, 2011)

If the overtemp switch is a manual reset, try poking the button a few times. It may have a bad connection internally. If you have a meter, and can get to the switch, you could check it for continuity, also.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 24, 2011)

heat seeker said:
			
		

> If the overtemp switch is a manual reset, try poking the button a few times. It may have a bad connection internally. If you have a meter, and can get to the switch, you could check it for continuity, also.



No snap discs on the stove, it has a temperature sensor.  

I have no idea what it would indicate if it was unplugged which is why I said to run the controller diagnostic and call England Stove Works


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Oct 24, 2011)

unplug the unit , replug, next quickly press and release ALL 3  of the bottom buttons together (3 fingers) and release (this must be done within 3 seconds of plugging unit in)

after release of buttons the board should read "F-S" for factory set. then it should go to 1-1, this is a "reboot" of the board. if this does not correct the issue you need to call my tech department at 800-245-6489


----------



## altarr (Oct 24, 2011)

any advice on getting through?  it has been busy all day


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Oct 24, 2011)

altarr said:
			
		

> any advice on getting through?  it has been busy all day



PM me a phone number i'll try to call you


----------



## altarr (Oct 24, 2011)

done, thanks


----------



## mike56 (Oct 24, 2011)

Now that's service!, Can't find that anywhere else.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Oct 24, 2011)

bad heat sensor wires goundig together on the leads showing infinite hot , new one on the way

to the OP , enjoyed chatting with ya, let me know if ya need help in the future


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 24, 2011)

This is why I won't buy a Quadrapoleoncastings stove

you'll never see the above!


----------

